# Notebook Hardware



## SMoeller (8. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
welche Seite würdet ihr mir für Notebook Hardware empfehlen?


----------



## akrite (10. Oktober 2006)

was suchst Du denn genau:
- Notebooks selbst ? HP, Toshiba, IBM, Acer .... ?
- Periperiegeräte, PC-Cards, Akkus , DockingStations etc ?

...vergiss es gleich, vorhandene Notebooks durch einen größeren Proz. aufzurüsten. Die brennen Dir u.U. durch bei hoher Belastung.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## SMoeller (10. Oktober 2006)

Ich suche Arbeitsspeicher, Grafikkarten etc., auch Prozessoren. Aber wenn ich eine Kühlung mit einbaue, dürfte da doch nix durchbrennen oder?


----------



## akrite (10. Oktober 2006)

...ääääh, hast Du mal einen Blick in irgendein Notebook geworfen ? Eine Grafikkarte kannst Du nicht zusätzlich einbauen und vom Tausch des Proz. rate ich auch ab, wegen der Hitzeentwicklung zumal wenn es kein Mobile-Proz ist. Arbeitsspeicher läßt sich immer gut nachrüsten. Am Besten Du schaust mal bei dem Hersteller vom Notebook nach was reingehört und was max machbar ist. Selbst bei einer größeren HDD mit schnelleren Drehzahl mußt Du aufpassen - Stromverbrauch und Wärme. 
Wir reden jetzt aber nicht von den tragbaren Rechnern mit PCI/ISA-Karten-Slots ?

Grüße
Andreas


----------

